# Cackles surprise box



## Sford13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone buy this? If so what kinds of birds did it come with? I am very tempted to give it a try.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

From what I have heard on other forums, you normally get about 2 to 3 of different breeds. You can also get geese, ducks, turkeys, and even Phoenix in the box. I would love to have me one of those boxes, but decided that this year I would just get what I needed breed wise because i have so many folks wanting our Turkens, and Delawares, along with people wanting to preorder buff Orpingtons. However I wont do preorders until next year for those. Once I have plenty of the breeds I need, and have plenty of chicks.

What I am hearing is that some folks are getting many rare breeds, as well as some of the heavy layers. However it's what is left over from a hatch. They don't mark the babies so you wont know what you have until they are bigger. Also if you lose some they will send you some to replace them. One lady on BYC lost over 20 and they sent her more to replace them. I always expect to lose 1 or 2 anyways but what she lost was bad to hear about.

I may go in with Brenda next year and we will get a surprise together. That way we can share them. You get any place between 40 and 60 babies from what I have been told.


----------

